# Safari : le champ de recherche Google a disparu



## Nolsen (22 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir

L'outil de recherche ( Google je crois ) n'apparait plus en heut de la fenêtre ( et au bas non plus... ).

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h27 ----------

Prob résolu: Réinitialier Safari ( menu Safari ).

Bye


----------



## PDD (12 Mars 2014)

Je sort du tiroir ce sujet, plus de fenêtre GG dans Safari? (En pratique j'utilise FF mais  avec de curieux problèmes de ralentissement actuellement). Désolé si cela a été traité mais j'ai cherché en vain...(je ne trouve jamais rien dixit mon épouse)
ps : bien entendu j'ai réinitialisé Safari sans succès...


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2014)

Ca veut dire quoi "plus de fenêtre GG" ???

Si c'est le champ de recherche "Google" que tu cherches (celui qui figurait en haut à droite de la fenêtre Safari), alors il a été fusionné avec la zone dans laquelle on tape l'adresse des sites Web

Tu tapes directement dans cette zone et soit c'est une adresse Web valide (comme ww.macg.co par exemple) et en faisant "entrée" ça t'envoie sur ce site, soit c'est n'importe quoi d'autre et dans ce cas ca lance une recherche Google


----------



## PDD (12 Mars 2014)

Ok merci Remy, je vais utiliser Safari (mais j'aime mieux le graphisme de FF) vu les ralentissements que j'observe sur FF, ralentissements qui m'obligent régulièrement à quitter FF puis à le relancer pour supprimer ceux-ci.(MBPR 10.8.5)


----------

